# Alexandria, VA Female, Coco 2Yr/6mo, ID# A063018



## RavenK

There's a purebred female GSD at a shelter in alexandria, that's been in the shelter since December. This is the same shelter I got my dog from, they're very easy to work with and encourage same-day adoption. They are a kill shelter though and a small one at that! I think her time is limited. 

Here is a picture: 

http://www.petharbor.com/get_image.asp?RES=Detail&ID=A063018&LOCATION=ALEX

And the website for the shelter: 

Adopt a Dog - Alexandria Animals

I would go and get her myself but I'm at capacity right now with a cat, and dog in a 2 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Bella67

Aw poor girl, she looks so sad.  Hope she gets adopted. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jax08

Have any rescues been contacted? ASR? Southeast? MAGSR? VGSR?


----------



## RavenK

Not to my knowledge but I'll try to contact MAGSR, I know they operate in my area.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

You should contact VGSR. They are closer.


----------



## RavenK

I sent VGSR an email. I will follow-up with a phone call tomorrow if I don't hear back.


----------



## RavenK

bump


----------



## Remo

I will send a note to intake to see if she is on their radar. We have worked with this shelter many times in the past.


----------



## Remo

VGSR intake is aware of this dog. This shelter usually tries to place the dogs themselves before they ask us for help. While they are a kill shelter, their kill rate is very low for dogs that pass their temperament testing.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you Lea!


----------



## RavenK

Thank you, they got back to me last Friday as well. Can we move this post to the non-urgent section for now?


----------

